# Server Durotan



## Tzunami (21. Oktober 2006)

Ok Hallo alle Members von Durotan...

Ok bevor ich meine Gilde Vorstelle möchte ich gerne eure Meinung hören zu dem was mir gestern Nacht passiert ist.

Ich probiere es kurz zu machen.Ich wurde gestern in einer Raid eingeladen die ZG gehen wollte und noch nen Priest gesucht hatte.Ich wurde angeflüstern von einen sogenannten Lead der der Raidleader war und Plündermeister.Die Raid bestand aus zu 80% aus Leuten die der Gilde Lords of War angehören.Ich werde diese Gilde und Ihre Mitglieder jetzt nicht schlecht machen.Es geht mir ums Prinziep.
Ok Also der Raid geht los ich wurde eingeladen obwohl ich shadow bin und der Leader sagte solange ich meine Klasse beherrsche is es ok.Waren ja noch 2andere Priest mit dabei wobei nur einer von den auch aus Ihrer Gilde war.So in mein Augen war das also keine Gilden Raid sondern ne Random Raid.Wir legen also los ich war ja erst zum 2.mal in ZG vom ersten versuch will ich hier lieber nichts schreiben der war echt lustig aber ohne Erfolg.Ok nun kommen wir zu dem was mich sehr entäuscht hat und am Ende auch ziemlich sauer.

Wir legen also los ich ich merke gleich am Anfang hey die Leute sind echt gut freu mich also wir legen also die ersten beide Bosse alles ist supi.Wobei es ein dropp gab wo ich evt hätte bedarf gehabt war nen Umhang aber der Readleader sagte ne is nur für Mage oder Hexen ich mir erstmal nichts bei gedacht war ja froh dabei zu sein.Ok wir kommen irgendwann bei dieser Spinne an die Wir auch geschafft haben zulegen und siehe da endlich nach endlciehn drops mit den ich eh nichts anfangen kann dropt die Robe wo jeder jetzt denke ich weiß welche ich meine  Fließende Ritualroben.

ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind geil das is ja mal ne geile Robe definitiv Bedraf als Shadowpriest da kommt wieder die Ansage vom Leader is Mage und Hex als die dürfen würfen.
In dem Moment wurde mir klar was hier los ist.Ich sagte hey so geht das aber nicht nen priester hat auch Badarf und gerade ich als Shaowpreist am meisten da sie sowohl schaden als auch Heilung macht.Leader Antwortet nö gibts nich is Mage und Hex Item ich sage ne is nich wird auch von vielen Priester getragen und in einigen Foren kann man auch nachlesen das auf diese Robe auch Priest Bedarf haben.Lange rede kurzer sinn ich durfte nicht mit würfeln und glaube nen Mage hat sie bekommen natürlic jemad der aus der Gilde war;-) lol.Ich wollte mich nicht weiter streiten aber das war echt unfair  hätte ja sein können das ich Sie nicht gewinne aber ich durftr nicht mal mit würfeln.Ich wollte auch keine weitere diskusion und nahm diese Regel so hin obwohl das nur nen Gildenregel von den ist und eigentlich gerade bei ner Random Raid eigentlich nicht zutragen kommen kann zumal gesagt wurde wir sind ja zum Spass hier und nicht der Items wegen.Was ich dann aber nicht sehr Spaßig fand ich denke jeder der in meiner Hautgesteckt hätte wäre genauso enttäuscht gewesen und sauer.
Ich lies mich aber darauf ein den raid weiter zu begleiten weil mich auch die anderen Bosse gereizt haben zulegen.
Ok nach fast 3std. insgesamt und glaube noch 2Bossen weiter endete die Raid da es schon 4uhr war und alle ziemlich müde oder arbeiten mussten natürlich wurde nichts mehr interessante gedropt was mich als Stoffi interessiert ausser zum schluss ne 18Platztasche wo ja alle bedarf haben und wie es immer so kommt selbst die war mir nicht gegönnt weil ich doch glatt mit meiner 96 geschlagen wurde mit ner 99 lol naja shit happens kommt vor gz.
Nun zum Fazit zum schluss gab es dann noch diese schmuckstücke 12stk an der zahl die aufgeteilt werden sollten da haut doch so netter freundlicher Member von der Gilde raus ziemlich abwertend wie ich finde werden wir es mal so machen das wir unseren Gästen mal jeden eins geben wie abwerten das doch klagt.
Das amchte mich dann noch saurer weil einfach nicht gewürdigt wurde was die Randoms geleistet haben ohne mich dabei hervorzuheben.
Ich bin zu dem Fazit gekommen das es eine reine Gildeinteressierte raid war wo am Ende nicht der Spass sonder doch die Item Gier im vorder Grund stand.Und man einfach froh war ein paar Ideoten zu finden die der Raid zum Erfolg verhelfen aber sich keine Hoffnung auf nen Item machen brauchen.
Ok Ich werde wie gesagt nicht alle dieser Gilde Lords of war diese negative Erlebnis zur last legen bin aber nun mal sehr enttäuscht worden und wenn ich mal die Gelegenheit habe den Chef von den zu sprechen würde ich das gerne mal mit Ihm klären.
So nun würde ich gerne eure Meinung mal dazu hören ob Ihr ähnlich sauer gewesen währt und ob ihr wenn ihr als Gilde Raids macht und ihr aber ne Random macht weil Leute fehlen ähnlich verfahrt mit den Randoms und wie ihr den Bedarf der Robe einschätzt?

OK nun komme ich eigentlich zu dem was mir viel wichtiger ist de Vorstellung unserer 2Monate alten Gilde "Ehrengarde von Durotan" bei den Allis:-)

Ich bin einer der Mitgründer der Gilde .

Kurzbeschreibung:Unsere Gilde hat derzeit ca 50Mitglieder da wir auch einige Twinks haben und somit die offizielle Zahl von über 70Mitglieder ich auf ca 50 einschätze habe gerade nicht die genauen Daten.der Zeit haben Wir ca 10 60iger und mindestens 10 leute die das in den nächsten wochen auch werden also lvl 50+sind.ansonsten bewegt sich auf Grund einiger vieler neu Mitglieder das Lvl von 10-45 der restlichen Mitglieder.Unser Alter durchschnitt liegt so von 13-55 Jahren wie machen also erstmal keine Ausnahmen mit dem alter da manch einer unter18 jähriger mehr können und niveau haben kann als so manch Erwachsener der sich in unser schönen Welt von Durotan oder anderen Server aufhält.
Unser zeil ist es eine nette Gemeinde zusein um einfach Spass am Spiel zu haben und sicherlich auch irgendwann Ziel sein sollte auch mal die High lvl Inis zu unsicher zu machen.(Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn ein Erfahrer Player vielleicht lust hat uns zu unterstützen oder auch eine Gruppe die raid erfahrung aufweisen kann und den Lead übernehmen könnte für Raids wir würden uns freuen wenn wir entweder ne nette Partnergilde finden die uns unterstützen möchte für gemeinsame Raids.Oder aber auch wer sich unserer Gilde anschließen möchte um beim Aufbau mitzuwirken durch seine Erfahrung.)
Wir haben eigenen TS Server und natürlich wie es sich gehört auch ne HP die ich finde sehr nett ist aber noch unter Mangel an Beiträgen usw. leidet.

www.ehrengarde.net.tf

Ok leute soviel zur Gilde wer einfach mal lust hat was mit uns zu machen oder zu dem geschrieben uns unterstützen will kann sich auch gerne ingame an.

Tzunami,Lorast oder unserer Gildenmutti Xenier wenden.

Ich danke allen die diesen Beitrag lesen und auch was dazu schreiben oder sich evt mal ingame melden.Bis dann liebe Leute von Durotan weiterhin viel Spass am Game :-)

Beim Licht des Mondes hihi:-)

PS .Noch ein Satz zu dem der gestern von den Lords der Meinung war viel Spass beim Server wechsel.Da ich es ja schwer haben werde im game weiterhin nette leute zu finden oder unterstützung auch wenn Ihr 100Leute seid Ihr seid nicht die einzigste Gilde mit Erfahrung und es gibt auf dem Server noch mindestens 1900 Player die nicht in euer Giolde angehören.Und wir Ihr jetzt gerade feststellt bin ich auf euch oder besser auf Lead der war ja raidleader nicht angewiesen da ich ne einge Gilde hab mit der ich definitiv mehr spass haben kann.Also nochmal schöne grüße an Lead das ticket geht trotzdem raus an ein GM vielleicht lehrt ihr dann das das nen Spiel ist und das man fair mit einander umgehen sollte.

Rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen.Haftung ausgeschlossen;-)


----------

